# Let's give an opinion!!



## matanfishov (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello,
My name is Matan Fishov and I'm 18 year-old pianist from Israel.
I'd love to read comments, notes, and opinions about my recording.
Thank you!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Wonderful technique...But...do you *feel *the music?

It makes me think of Evgeny Kissin when he was your age...Technically perfect, but...

This is just my opinion, I am just an amateur.

Martin


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Keep at it kid.


----------

